# Morbid Angel New Album and Single Art/Info



## ittoa666 (Mar 30, 2011)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MORBID ANGEL: New Album, Single Artwork Unveiled



Finally! 

Also, pretty that it comes out a day after my birthday.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Mar 30, 2011)

The new, long-awaited Morbid Angel is long overdue... I'm sooooo looking forward to this album...


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 30, 2011)

I back this.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I actually like the single artwork better than the actual album.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 30, 2011)

That cover art looks good, looking forward to hearing this when it comes out.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 30, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I think I actually like the single artwork better than the actual album.


----------



## The Honorable (Mar 30, 2011)

Both covers look great imo. I can't wait for this album to come out. Are they still using 7s on it?


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 30, 2011)

I love OSDM, cant wait for this!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the single album cover more, but both are still great. btw this isn't morbid's first album made digitally, both versions of Domination were digitally made. I kinda get the feeling this is by the same guy who did the artwork for Nile's "Those Whom the Gods Detest"


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 30, 2011)

I need this NOW.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 30, 2011)

Haven't really cared about this band in a while, but I will definitely check it out for David Vincents return.


----------



## Thep (Mar 30, 2011)

Quite unique artwork, I'm thuper exthited.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome News!! 

And even better is the news of a remix by Andy LaPlegua of CombiChrist on the B-side! Fcuk yeah!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll buy it, but I'll be heartbroken when I hear it. They haven't been 'amazing' ever since Steve Tucker left.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 31, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'll buy it, but I'll be heartbroken when I hear it. They haven't been 'amazing' ever since Steve Tucker left.



This is their first new material since Steve Tucker left, Steve was only with them for two studio albums in the first place, and one of them wasn't very good. I really can't get on board with this statement at all. I'm not expecting something of Domination's caliber, but I'd be stunned if this isn't better than Heretic, at least.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 31, 2011)

yingmin said:


> This is their first new material since Steve Tucker left, Steve was only with them for two studio albums in the first place, and one of them wasn't very good. I really can't get on board with this statement at all. I'm not expecting something of Domination's caliber, but I'd be stunned if this isn't better than Heretic, at least.





Steve did Formulas Fatal To The Flesh, Gateways To Annihilation and Heretic - That's three. He was with them for six years.

Domination is the worst for me. David Vincent hasn't been a death metal vocalist for 18 years.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 1, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Steve did Formulas Fatal To The Flesh, Gateways To Annihilation and Heretic - That's three. He was with them for six years.
> 
> Domination is the worst for me. David Vincent hasn't been a death metal vocalist for 18 years.




Haha, God damn it. I was so underwhelmed by Heretic that I forgot to even include it.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 1, 2011)

More TRUE METAL!!!!!!!!!!! Gateways is my favorite, but I hope that changes.


----------



## Tomo009 (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha this apparently comes out on my birthday in Australia. Can't wait, even though I was massively unimpressed with heretic. Interesting to hear what they came up with this time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 1, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Awesome News!!
> 
> And even better is the news of a remix by Andy LaPlegua of CombiChrist on the B-side! Fcuk yeah!!



FUCK YES 



So psyched for this. I'm going to go bump the morbid angel appreciation thread now.


----------



## Gren (Apr 1, 2011)

Huge MA fan, but I'm not holding my breath. I know I'll be happy because it'll have Trey's swampy riffs and leads, but I hope David's vocals don't kill this too much. I miss Steve Tucker.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 1, 2011)

So am I the only one who loved David's vocals on Domination? That's seriously one of my favorite death metal vocal performances. I hated his sound on earlier albums.


----------



## DLG (Apr 1, 2011)

All four of Vincent albums are perfect in every way imo. To me, those four albums are what death metal is all about, and the progress and changes between each of them is also amazing.


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Morbid Angel Reveal More Album Details - FEARnet

Another update about track listing and other shit.


----------



## Trembulant (Apr 7, 2011)

I might have to give this a chance since i've let Deicide back and have been 
enjoying them. Dave Vincent is a poser douche but i admit Domination is a masterpiece.

My interest fell away after the next album or two but went and saw them live a few times with Tucker, killer shows They were much better live without Vincent, fact that's the probably the best they will ever have been.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2011)

DLG said:


> All four of Vincent albums are perfect in every way imo. To me, those four albums are what death metal is all about, and the progress and changes between each of them is also amazing.



The Metallica of death metal if you will, accept they are still good.


----------



## DLG (Apr 7, 2011)

1. Omni Potens
2. Too Extreme!
3. Existo Vulgoré
4. Blades for Baal
5. I Am Morbid
6. 10 More Dead
7. Destructos VS the Earth / Attack
8. Nevermore
9. Beauty Meets Beast
10. Radikult
11. Profundis - Mea Culpa


the song titles are god awful.

Also, not sure who really wants this giant morbid angel jewelery box, unless you maybe have a gothic girlfriend in your lives.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Trey really went nuts with those song titles.


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Holy shit that thing is massive!  I cringed at those song titles, But hopefully the music makes up for it.


----------



## DLG (Apr 7, 2011)

morbid-angel ilud divinum insanus exclusive preview


----------



## Gren (Apr 7, 2011)

At first I was laughing, but now I'm just crying.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2011)

Honestly, I expected this album to be kinda goofy, and so far, it sounds like it. I can either get angry about it, or accept it for what it is. I don't expect anything phenomenal.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 7, 2011)

DLG said:


> 1. Omni Potens
> 2. Too Extreme!
> 3. Existo Vulgoré
> 4. Blades for Baal
> ...


Thats a lot of stuff. But I kinda would like to own that.


----------



## Hollowman (Apr 8, 2011)

I like all their album's all the way up to Heretic to me it was very disappointing , this one just by the titles reeks of fail....


----------



## DLG (Apr 8, 2011)

it's obvious that they are glad to have Dave back just because that's what the people want, I mean they've been on tour non-stop with him for what 6-7 years now? Interest in the band has been renewed because of it. 

So to keep him in the band I'm sure Trey had to compromise on the album, give Dave some room to do some of his corny shit, the techno stuff and that song they described as a death metal anthem are probably all Dave.

It just seems like trey wasn't too inspired, I don't know why, I mean he even let the new guitar player write a couple tunes, and trey has had a long time to write new music, I'm surprised that they wrote so few songs for the album. 

But you never know, maybe it won't suck. Whatever happens, I'm sure there will be a couple killer tracks, I know already that Nevermore is pure MA sickness.

I'll see them live every time and they'll always be my fav death metal band either way.


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 8, 2011)

DLG said:


> it's obvious that they are glad to have Dave back just because that's what the people want, I mean they've been on tour non-stop with him for what 6-7 years now? Interest in the band has been renewed because of it.
> 
> So to keep him in the band I'm sure Trey had to compromise on the album, give Dave some room to do some of his corny shit, the techno stuff and that song they described as a death metal anthem are probably all Dave.
> 
> ...



FYI: Trey Posted a lot of myspace blogs on how techno influenced him and how extreme he thought the music-genre could be/is. Alas I´m not shure the techno is dave´s "wriggle room". Just mu two cents.


----------



## DLG (Apr 8, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> FYI: Trey Posted a lot of myspace blogs on how techno influenced him and how extreme he thought the music-genre could be/is. Alas I´m not shure the techno is dave´s "wriggle room". Just mu two cents.



yeah I know Trey is into hardcore techno and trance and stuff like that, but by the description, I think these songs that are questionable are going to sound more like Genitorturers/EBM stuff than the stuff Trey is into.


----------



## LadyKiller (Apr 9, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - MORBID ANGEL: New Album, Single Artwork Unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in the day I probably was the biggest Morbid Angel-Fan ever. But after Gateways they started to smell like something dead. The new one will smell more than Heretic. R.I.P. Trey


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 9, 2011)

When I heard this album was to be released this year, I was exalted. Now, reading the goofy track titles and the frightful album preview, I'm downright terrified. Letting the new guy write songs - ok, they might be good songs, but could Trey not come up with ten killer track in 8 fucking years? 

Industrial beats, "Marilyn Manson" accusations, "Danceable" tunes and shit like that, wtf? If I wanted that kind of shit I'd be listening to fucking industrial, not Morbid Angel. I sincerely hope that the last 8 years of sitting around, getting baked have not fried Trey's brain. As far as I'm concerned, MA have not made a bad album yet, I even love Heretic, but from what I'm reading about this, it seems like they are just fucking around and not taking things seriously anymore. I hope this is a joke tracklist and a gag preview to go with it. If this isn't a serious death metal album I'll hit the fucking roof.

If you track their lyrical imagery, they went, roughly, Satanism/ darkness with some Roman influence / oblivion and ancient gods / Sumeria, all good themes. Now "Sci fi lyrics", "Death metal anthems" and titles like "Destructos vs the Eath / attack"? I know Trey has been into some pretty goofy shit but he should leave that stuff at home.

I hope that when I buy it and hear it, that it's good and what we have been told about the album so far is just a red herring to throw us off. From the sounds of things, it's like they are treating it like some kind of side-project where they can just goof around and do all the stupid shit they feel like.

No wonder Erik Rutan wouldn't come back!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 9, 2011)

DLG said:


> morbid-angel ilud divinum insanus exclusive preview


YouTube - NO GOD! PLEASE NO!!! NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, this is most probably going to suck. Nevermore isn't a bad song, but even then, it's not great, either. Hell, even the 4 albums before this one (especially Heretic and Domination either) don't hold a candle to the first 3...


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 9, 2011)

Not sure if want.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 9, 2011)

If it has the so called industrial elements. Then maybe it is similar to the Laibach remixes.......Hopefully


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 10, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> When I heard this album was to be released this year, I was exalted. Now, reading the goofy track titles and the frightful album preview, I'm downright terrified. Letting the new guy write songs - ok, they might be good songs, but could Trey not come up with ten killer track in 8 fucking years?
> 
> Industrial beats, "Marilyn Manson" accusations, "Danceable" tunes and shit like that, wtf? If I wanted that kind of shit I'd be listening to fucking industrial, not Morbid Angel. I sincerely hope that the last 8 years of sitting around, getting baked have not fried Trey's brain. As far as I'm concerned, MA have not made a bad album yet, I even love Heretic, but from what I'm reading about this, it seems like they are just fucking around and not taking things seriously anymore. I hope this is a joke tracklist and a gag preview to go with it. If this isn't a serious death metal album I'll hit the fucking roof.
> 
> ...



Hey, mabey the other guy writes kick-ass tunes? Rutan Wrote a bunch of stuff on Domination


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 10, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> Hey, mabey the other guy writes kick-ass tunes? Rutan Wrote a bunch of stuff on Domination



Rutan is amazing, and has always been amazing. This "Myrkskog" band, not so much. Furthermore, Rutan has incredible stage presence. "Destructhor" is just a bloke with a Razorback and a cheap doo-rag tied around his head. Maybe they will be great songs, who knows. The difference between Rutan writing, and this new bloke pitching songs is that there was only a 2 year gap between Covenant and Domination, so you can't blame Trey for not having enough songs ready on his own. The gap between Heretic and IDI has been 8 years. Trey only had to write one good song every 10 months to fill an album, and it sounds like he wrote 8, potentially pretty lame ones.

I desperately want this album to be amazing, but I am not going to get my hopes up. Like I said earlier, I hope the press so far has only been to throw us off the trail, or test our faith!


----------



## DLG (Apr 10, 2011)

didn't this new guy play in Zyklon?

that was a sweet band. Not sure how much of the writing was his though.


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am... unimpressed.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 18, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> I am... unimpressed.




Interesting. I'm not feeling it yet. Perhaps this album will be a grower, rather than a shower. We shall see.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2011)

I liked that song, but it lacked the "thing" that made the old stuff great.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 18, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> I am... unimpressed.



That actually was pretty good. Wait where is the industrial techno stuff that was portrayed in that terrorizer review. The guitar tone is better than Heretic(thank God).


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 18, 2011)

There was something on the internet where they talked about each of the songs and said that that one's supposed to be one of the ones without any electronic business.

I tracked it down: exclusive morbid angel review

Vulgore isn't really a bad song, it's just basically a bunch of rehashed riffs from Gateways/Heretic. Even the solo seemed uninspired.


----------



## DLG (Apr 19, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I liked that song, but it lacked the "thing" that made the old stuff great.



pretty much. this drumming is so generic too. might as well have programmed them.


----------



## Elijah (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool to see they're still doing the alphabetical thing lol


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 19, 2011)

I love Existo Vulgore. The mix seems good (even on youtube) and while Dave's vocal aren't as good as they used to be the track is brimming with energy. In particular I think the solo is excellent, and the riff that plays under the solo is great.

The drumming is not the best though, it's competent rather than charismatic. When Sandoval is back at the kit the songs will sound better, it's unfortunate that we will be stuck with Yeung's drumming when we listen to the album. 

What is a real shame is that the rest of the album, from what we've been told so far, will probably suck due to all the fucking on they've done with industrial beats and techno and what not. If it all been as good as Existo Vulgore it would probably be the best album I'd listen to this year.


----------



## Animus (Apr 25, 2011)

ah yes, the mighty Morbid Angel. I actually used to hang out with them for a couple of years when they were based in Charlotte NC circa 1987. I have some stories to tell but I ain't saying.  Watched lot's of rehearsals at their house on Sunnyside and saw the making of several of their early classics. Wayne Hartzel was still drumming for them then and Pete came in towards the end before they moved back down to Florida. Those were the days.

It's great David is back in the band and are releasing a new album after 6 years finally! I probably won't mind the "techno" vibe here and there. Trey was already into Laibach back when I knew him. And I like how The Project Hate handles it's techno so it can work.


----------



## DDDorian (May 17, 2011)

I just listened to this album. Goddammit, Trey


----------



## Stealth7 (May 17, 2011)

DDDorian said:


> I just listened to this album. Goddammit, Trey



Where did you get it from?


----------



## DDDorian (May 17, 2011)

I know a guy involved with the upcoming Aussie tour who played a promo for me. I'd say it's about 45-50% death metal that sits somewhere between _Domination_ and _Heretic_ in terms of style (albeit with Tim Yeung's insanely dull drumming) with a couple of songs that are presumably supposed to sound like Celtic Frost or newer Satyricon or something but end up sounding like Rob Zombie, and a few loop/sample-heavy tracks - some metal, some not - that are... interesting. It's hardly a failure on the level of that godawful Cryptopsy album, but then again, I didn't have to wait eight years for that, either.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 17, 2011)

DDDorian said:


> I know a guy involved with the upcoming Aussie tour who played a promo for me. I'd say it's about 45-50% death metal that sits somewhere between _Domination_ and _Heretic_ in terms of style (albeit with Tim Yeung's insanely dull drumming) with a couple of songs that are presumably supposed to sound like Celtic Frost or newer Satyricon or something but end up sounding like Rob Zombie, and a few loop/sample-heavy tracks - some metal, some not - that are... interesting. It's hardly a failure on the level of that godawful Cryptopsy album, but then again, I didn't have to wait eight years for that, either.



That sounds pretty disappointing, Don't really like D or H, A-C and G are where I was hoping this one would go. Then when I heard about the sample stuff I was hoping for something maybe a little Daath like but it sounds like it will be mediocre Morbid Angel tracks with some random samples mashed on top. I do hope to be proven wrong but that preview REALLY didn't help either.

Won't stop me from going to the Melbourne show in a couple of weeks though, that's for sure.


----------



## ridner (May 17, 2011)

the more I read about this album - the less pumped I get.


----------



## Maggai (May 17, 2011)

Very sceptical. But the Nevermore track sounds good I think.


----------



## DLG (May 27, 2011)

oh man, metal reviews just buried the fuck out of the album. RIP for real. 

Review of Morbid Angel - Illud Divinum Insanus | Metal Review


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 27, 2011)

DLG said:


> oh man, metal reviews just buried the fuck out of the album. RIP for real.
> 
> Review of Morbid Angel - Illud Divinum Insanus | Metal Review



Oh no...Oh god please no...


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 27, 2011)

I'll wait to the 100% official release to have my own opinion.


----------



## CD1221 (May 27, 2011)

I am seeing these guys tonight at Sydney Uni. Having not seen them before, I had moderately high expectations it would be awesome. The comments above don't sound encouraging....


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 27, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> I am seeing these guys tonight at Sydney Uni. Having not seen them before, I had moderately high expectations it would be awesome. The comments above don't sound encouraging....


Dude the songs aren't even released yet. But Morbid live is supposed to be really good.


----------



## DLG (May 27, 2011)

they kill live. Dave's voice is a little shot, but overall they rule. 

though I might be biased because the two times I have seen them they have played nothing but stuff from the first four albums, which is my death metal bible.


----------



## Stealth7 (May 28, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> I am seeing these guys tonight at Sydney Uni. Having not seen them before, I had moderately high expectations it would be awesome. The comments above don't sound encouraging....



I'll be there as well!

MA still deliver live... Well at least they did last time I saw them in Sydney back in 2009, I think? 



DLG said:


> they kill live. Dave's voice is a little shot, but overall they rule.
> 
> though I might be biased because the two times I have seen them they have played nothing but stuff from the first four albums, which is my death metal bible.



It's cool they play stuff from the first 4 albums but the fact that they neglect songs from the Tucker Era for whatever reason just shits me.


----------



## DLG (May 28, 2011)

they've been playing something from Formulas lately I believe.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 28, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> I am seeing these guys tonight at Sydney Uni. Having not seen them before, I had moderately high expectations it would be awesome. The comments above don't sound encouraging....



Don't worry I just saw them last night in Melbourne, best live show I've ever seen it was absolutely amazing. The only new song they played was Existo Vulgore and it actually is pretty cool in it's entirety.


----------



## DDDorian (May 28, 2011)

Went to the Melbourne show last night, was pleasantly surprised. The setlist was mostly Vincent-era stuff, with a couple Tucker-era tracks and one of the new, non-rockstar songs. Performance was tight - Yeung is definitely no Sandoval, but the dude can windmill


----------



## Stealth7 (May 28, 2011)

Would you one of you be able to post a rough setlist?


----------



## CD1221 (May 28, 2011)

Fears unfounded. They were awesome. I have a new appreciation for Dave's bass playing. Hadn't paid much attention to it before. Trey was, well, Trey. Tim Yeung is a beast - but his kick sound is totally limp.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 29, 2011)

Well, those reviews confirm everything I thought the new album was going to be; a utter load of steaming shit.


----------



## DDDorian (May 29, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Well, those reviews confirm everything I thought the new album was going to be; a utter load of steaming shit.



I wouldn't go that far - it's no _Unspoken King_ or anything, but it's still super-lame that only half of the tracks are proper death metal and only half of those were written by Trey. What the fuck has he been doing for eight years?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (May 31, 2011)

from what i've heard so far....


garbage, total garbage as dddorian said, its no unspoken king

but it just sucks


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 31, 2011)

DDDorian said:


> I wouldn't go that far - it's no _Unspoken King_ or anything, but it's still super-lame that only half of the tracks are proper death metal and only half of those were written by Trey. What the fuck has he been doing for eight years?



I think he has just gotten so far gone on weed he doesn't know where his pile of money came from in the first place.

"Industrial techno rock? Groovy man!" - this must have been his thought process for this album. Apparently he has forgotten that Morbid Angel used to be a death metal band.


----------



## DLG (May 31, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Would you one of you be able to post a rough setlist?


----------



## DLG (Jun 1, 2011)

btw the album is a steaming pile of shit. 

the good songs are hardly gateways worth and are ruined anyway by completely laughable lyrics. 

the rest is downright horrid.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 1, 2011)

DLG said:


> MA setlist.



Yeah that's pretty much what they played on the night.... except for BOMH.



DLG said:


> btw the album is a steaming pile of shit.
> 
> the good songs are hardly gateways worth and are ruined anyway by completely laughable lyrics.
> 
> the rest is downright horrid.



I don't doubt that for a second! 

And I read on another forum that it has leaked... Not that I have or will download it.


----------



## DLG (Jun 1, 2011)

I listened to it at a friend's house, he works for an online mag and gets all of the metal albums early. We barely got through it.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 1, 2011)

DDDorian said:


> I wouldn't go that far - it's no _Unspoken King_ or anything, but it's still super-lame that only half of the tracks are proper death metal and only half of those were written by Trey. What the fuck has he been doing for eight years?


Masturbate, hang on myspace, get a fugly Dean sig and play DOOM, probably 

I also managed to be able to listen to 99% of the album... I wish I hadn't because 98% of it can go die in a ditch.


----------



## EvolDerek (Jun 1, 2011)

just finished listening through it.....what a complete and utter disappointment....


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna go listen to the new Obscura again, instead of this.


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2011)

You know whats awesome? I'm listening to Dominate right now, and making the choice to never listen to a Morbid Angel album past Gateways.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

gateways was the end all to that band


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> gateways was the end all to that band



That's why it'll potentially be the last one I listen to, but for the most part, it's Alters/Blessed/Covenant/Domination/Formulas


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

actually i did like gateways the most
not sure why, just love it


----------



## fps (Jun 1, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> Masturbate, hang on myspace, get a fugly Dean sig and play DOOM, probably
> 
> I also managed to be able to listen to 99% of the album... I wish I hadn't because 98% of it can go die in a ditch.



i think if you haven't paid for something you haven't got any right to criticise it, should only look for the positives.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 1, 2011)

From the songs I've heard. I like it. I didn't expect them to sound like the past at all. Yeah there are some twisty things in there. But you know what? It has great production, good riffs, killer solos and its a new morbid angel album.

Enjoyed these songs,


----------



## Distortion (Jun 2, 2011)

I've only heard Nevermore and the latest single they gave out on their Facebook page and I'm quite pleased with what I've heard so far.

I'm expecting something completely different from all the other releases... I heard the samples on Amazon.com. If you follow the MA Facebook page, i'm just really surprised how much hate this album is getting and how much people are being disrespectful when voicing their discontent with it. What do you guys think about all this hate slinging ?


----------



## DLG (Jun 2, 2011)

Distortion said:


> I've only heard Nevermore and the latest single they gave out on their Facebook page and I'm quite pleased with what I've heard so far.
> 
> I'm expecting something completely different from all the other releases... I heard the samples on Amazon.com. If you follow the MA Facebook page, i'm just really surprised how much hate this album is getting and how much people are being disrespectful when voicing their discontent with it. What do you guys think about all this hate slinging ?



that's pretty much what the internet is about. MA's last.fm page is almost cryptopsy status now.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 2, 2011)

fps said:


> i think if you haven't paid for something you haven't got any right to criticise it, should only look for the positives.


I'm really sorry for supporting Morbid Angel over the years, buying their CD's, shirts, vinyl and whatnot, then grabbing their leaked, much awaited new release.


----------



## fps (Jun 2, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> I'm really sorry for supporting Morbid Angel over the years, buying their CD's, shirts, vinyl and whatnot, then grabbing their leaked, much awaited new release.



If you're gonna buy it I've got no problem with it. It's hard to know online, so I'm sorry if I misjudged you.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 2, 2011)

At least they're not going the deathcore route.


----------



## ridner (Jun 2, 2011)

after listening to 5 songs from the download I snagged yesterday I am not thrilled. I have pre-order regret


----------



## DLG (Jun 2, 2011)

hopefully no one preordered the giant jewlery box thing


----------



## Animus (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree. It's hard to get through. I actually kind of like I am Morbid. It's a fun anthem.


----------



## DLG (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 4, 2011)

^  That is GOLD!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 4, 2011)

LMAOOOOO ^ LOOOOOL 

 at the drummer


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 4, 2011)

lmao that is classic!!


----------



## Necris (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a feeling I'm the only one who would pay attention to this, but Tim Yeungs navel seems way too high on his body in that picture.


----------



## themike (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Double A (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, this fucking album...

Our drummer loves MA intensely and after I showed him the tracks on youtube he was genuinely angry. He refused to believe it was real for awhile. He said he was thinking about throwing out the rest of his MA albums.

This is incredibly bad.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 4, 2011)

I listened to the whole album. To be honest with you on a scale to 5 this gets a 3/5. 5 good songs, 5 bad songs so it is just OK which is strange to say towards Morbid Angel. I am pretty disappointed, but I'm not surprised Morbid would make and album with this direction. I don't mean I saw the techno beats coming, but Morbid usually surprises people with every album. 

Thats one of the reasons why I love Morbid Angel since each and every album is different and distinctive, but still has the spirit and MA feeling that we all know and love. So many bands like to try to make a part 2 of the critically acclaimed album (Ex: Megadeth CtE and Youthanasia, Cannibal Corpse KILL and EP). Everybody was hoping for a FFF part 2 even though that would never happen since they never go for a set sound that came up on an album and just continued every 2 years. If you really am thinking about throwing out your Morbid Angel albums and ripping your shirts, think this: did Trey sign a contract thats states that they would be playing A and D type stuff for the rest of their lives? Also why not ignore it and listen to the other albums you enjoy? I highly doubt they would play something like Mea Carpea live.

Now unto the album itself.
The tracks I really like are
Blades for Baal
Existo Vulgore
10 More Dead
Nevermore
Beauty Meets Beast

Everything else is just bland, mundane and boring. Too Extreme is pretty much why Drugs could really ruin a musician, I Am Morbid just doesn't do anything but make me wanna skip, Destructos just sucks and doesn't have the Morbid feeling I get when I listen to other albums and the other songs that are good, Mea Carpea starts off good then just goes way downhill. Radikult wasn't as terrible as I thought it would be. It's just really really really boring and bland and too Rob Zombieish, but the solo in the solo really makes up for it.......song still sucks though. There were some riffs in that song that could make it a lot better, but the arrangements blew it

To be honest I want Tucker back and had a bad feeling about David Vincent going back and writing. Now if Trey probably did all the writing from lyrics to music, then it might be different. IDK I'm not in Morbid Angel nor have any connections with the band to be know it all and that I should determine what they do . I'm just a fan. I would've think that if Erik recorded and produced with the band on all the songs on this, it would sound a lot more in the lines of Blades and 10. I don't wan't him to tour with Morbid due to Hate Eternal. But I got into them through Erik's work in the band. 

At the end of the day I hope J won't be like this


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> At the end of the day I hope J won't be like this



After waiting 8 years or so, then releasing this album which is being universally panned as an utter load of shit or a joke gone horribly wrong, I would not be too optimistic about the J album ever being made. It would not majorly surprise me if they jacked it in after this. Trey's heart does not seem to be in it and I would be amazed if Pete Sandoval loved the new direction.

It just seems like part of Dave's agreement for returning to the band was to be allowed a lot of room to turn it into his solo project.

EDIT: Ok I'm listening to this shit of an album now, I will deliver my undoubtably scathing result when I'm done.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2011)

Christ that was tragic. Some good songs where I can hear Trey has been the driving force, unfortunately buried by Dave Vincent's massive ego. The songs where Vincent has really stuck his oar in absolutely stink! - if you had asked me 10 years ago if a song like "Radikult" could ever have appeard on a MA album I'd have laughed in your face!

I don't think I will be buying a copy.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 5, 2011)

I was just searching through youtube and found this...



I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jun 6, 2011)

This album is so far the biggest disappointment of 2011 in my opinion. About half of it sounds like Morbid Angel and the other half sounds like a bastard child of Genitorturers, Marilyn Manson and Rob Zombie. And the half that actually sounds like MA actually isn't even that good!!! Overall fairly uninspired and the songs that are pretty good are almost ruined by David Vincents somewhat worn out sounding voice and completely atrocious almost nu metal vocal patterns and lyrics!!!! Seems like I remember Trey being unhappy with the lyrics on Domination being so mundane.....but yet he's ok with the horseshit thats being vomited out all over this album?! I swear the lyrics on here make Mark Hunter sound like a lyrical genius!!!!

Radikult may be the worst song I have heard since Rebecca Blacks "Friday", but at least her song has some unintenionally comedic value!!! Once again a few of the songs are pretty good and I kinda dig the almost anthem-like, rock-ish but still very MA parts(the verse of I Am Morbid), as I've never been one to hate on bands adding some new elements to freshen up there sound a bit, but as long it's done well and they don't forsake the core of what gives them there sound.....I'm afraid MA failed to do both of those things for the most part here. RIP Morbid Angel, you were one of my all time fave bands of all time 

Btw, am I the only person in the world who liked Heretic?! And sorta off topic, but Cryptopsy - The Unspoken King for that matter?!! Say what u will, but at least all the songs on there still maintained similarities to the "Cryptopsy sound", mainly Flo's insane drumming I guess. Sure it was alot different but I didn't think it sucked, I kinda liked how spastic and chaotic it was but still grooved at times. I'm not crazy about some of the new elements but I do think their new sound has some potential. I haven't given up on em, and with Jon Levasseur back in the band I have somewhat high hopes for the next album


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 6, 2011)

This was really half assed, if you're going to do industrial metal do it right.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 6, 2011)

Industrial isn't half assed death metal + techno..... There are some good songs but the album really does not impress me overall.


----------



## fps (Jun 6, 2011)

What happened to giving an album multiple listens for it so sink in and giving it a chance? It hasn't even officially been released yet! Could it be that in the age of illegal downloading people grab something for free, listen, and then discard having passed an immediate verdict on the first impact the album makes? Could it be that metal fans have, therefore, have become pop fans in the way they listen?

If I dismissed everything I didn't like on the first listen, there's a pretty huge lineup of stellar, STELLAR albums that I would never have come back to, including The Bends, Still Life, Chaosphere, Ride The Lightning, Crack The Skye, the list goes on, but one thing I've learned is to listen to the MUSIC and not worry too much about what came before in a band's back catalogue, because if you want more of the same, you're going to be disappointed. Unless the only bands you like are Slayer, Cradle of Filth, Cannibal Corpse and AC/DC. 

I'm off to pick the album up, I have a feeling from the press reviews that it's going to be terrible. But I'm at least going to give it 15-20 spins before I make my mind up. There are people on forums at the moment saying things like "I downloaded it and barely made it the whole way through, just couldn't handle it!" like they've achieved something by finishing a piece of entertainment that they've got for nothing. Kinda angers me sometimes the way people are so unprepared to give something from a band they value deeply multiple listens, the benefit of the doubt. 

Sorry for the venting, I feel message boards are a good place to, occasionally, have a serious thought or two, back to how awesome seven strings are from here on out. God I hope MA's disc isn't as bad as everyone's saying. Off to buy, with baited breath.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Jun 6, 2011)

fps said:


> What happened to giving an album multiple listens for it so sink in and giving it a chance? It hasn't even officially been released yet! Could it be that in the age of illegal downloading people grab something for free, listen, and then discard having passed an immediate verdict on the first impact the album makes? Could it be that metal fans have, therefore, have become pop fans in the way they listen?
> 
> If I dismissed everything I didn't like on the first listen, there's a pretty huge lineup of stellar, STELLAR albums that I would never have come back to, including The Bends, Still Life, Chaosphere, Ride The Lightning, Crack The Skye, the list goes on, but one thing I've learned is to listen to the MUSIC and not worry too much about what came before in a band's back catalogue, because if you want more of the same, you're going to be disappointed. Unless the only bands you like are Slayer, Cradle of Filth, Cannibal Corpse and AC/DC.
> 
> ...



I've been stuck in an airport about 18 hrs, all I've had to do is listen to music and I've given it quite a few listens, trust me. Some of it has grown on me, as I stated earlier I kinda dig some of the songs, so it's definitely worth a listen ESP if ur a Morbid Angel fan. But I don't see it growing on me much more than it has. Theres a somewhat fine line between being different/unique and being poorly executed. With this album I'm afraid it's the latter. I'm pretty open minded when it comes to music(I actually dug Crack the Skye and The Unspoken King from the get-go) and I know if I'm having a hard time giving this album a chance, it's definitely not gonna over well with most people.


----------



## alfred (Jun 6, 2011)

the new Morbid Angel is awesome! Nothing more to say.

One part is "Altars-like", another part is "Domination-like", and the last is totally new, results of ten years of music sake and experience.

What could you expect? another altars of madness? Why? that'd be totally meaningless.

With this release, Morbid wanted to put somthing new, without forget the roots that made them who they are today!

They have nothing more to prove, and that's why I love this album. Such a brilliant stuff!


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 6, 2011)

fps said:


> What happened to giving an album multiple listens for it so sink in and giving it a chance?.




This.


Among other things, I am an enormous Tori Amos fan. Especially her earlier stuff. Some of her more recent releases on the first few listens had far too many songs, didn't have immediately obvious awesomeness and so I shelved them for a while, disappointed.

Then I listened to them again in their entirety and wonder wtf I was thinking. They are equally great, just different.

Bands/musicians are hopefully not one-dimensional and they grow and change with age.

I just saw these guys live the weekend before last and they played a few of the new songs. They were awesome.



This reminds me of a song by a classic aussie band, Regurgitator. They changed their style fairly radically (rock to electro-pop influence) from one album to the next (Unit) so much they wrote a song about it, opened the new album with it and released it as the first single "I like your old stuff better than your new stuff".



Of course, there is the distinct possibility that it is still shyte, but given that we are discussing MA it seems appropriate to give it a solid spin or two.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 6, 2011)

fps said:


> What happened to giving an album multiple listens for it so sink in and giving it a chance? It hasn't even officially been released yet!



It is outside America actually.

Also I didn't download it, I have listened to it on youtube but I still plan on getting this album, it certainly isn't terrible. I wouldn't go as far as others calling this Morbid Angel's "Saint Anger", however I still don't really like it overall. 

It still resembles Morbid Angel, but most (not all) of the industrial elements feel forced. The death metal that is there just seems like a poor attempt at repeating their old successes, with a few exceptions.

Overall from me a 3/5 or 6.5/10


----------



## DLG (Jun 6, 2011)

it's terrible, there is no other way to describe it. 

I'm all about experimenting and changing over time, Domination was very experimental compared to Alters.

But this is garbage. It doesn't end up sound like "extreme electronic music" like they wanted, it sounds like Powerman 5000. These experiments fail, they end up sounding like third rate Rob Zombie/Marilyn Manson songs with embarrassing lyrics, and all of these songs drag on dreadfully for over 6-7 minutes. There's nothing redeeming about them. 

Some of the death metal songs are good, but they are subpar as well when comparing them to the band's legacy. It's an album on which songs that would be considered average by morbid angel song standards are by far the best, which makes it a terrible album overall imo.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 6, 2011)

DLG said:


> it's terrible, there is no other way to describe it.
> 
> I'm all about experimenting and changing over time, Domination was very experimental compared to Alters.
> 
> ...



I kind of agree with what you said except the terrible part.

It's the kind of album that, if a new band was to release; people would say the band had potential to one day release a great album. But with the legacy Morbid Angel has created, it is very disappointing to listen to the album while looking at the name Morbid Angel on the cover.


----------



## fps (Jun 6, 2011)

warlock7strEMG said:


> Some of it has grown on me, as I stated earlier I kinda dig some of the songs, so it's definitely worth a listen ESP if ur a Morbid Angel fan. But I don't see it growing on me much more than it has. Theres a somewhat fine line between being different/unique and being poorly executed. With this album I'm afraid it's the latter. I'm pretty open minded when it comes to music(I actually dug Crack the Skye and The Unspoken King from the get-go) and I know if I'm having a hard time giving this album a chance, it's definitely not gonna over well with most people.



I agree that it won't go over well, I'm on Destructor right now, which I quite like but god it's different. I'm a very openminded person musically- high standards, but across many genres and styles- and I've never been a rabid follower of the band, which probably helps me stay a bit more detached from the stranger pathways they've taken on this album. Some of it is hilarious though, "we're like nasty machines" on Radikult killed me, and the drum machine stuff, well, I've never heard sampled drums be fist-****ed into an album quite as gracelessly as they have on Illud. 



alfred said:


> the new Morbid Angel is awesome! Nothing more to say.
> 
> One part is "Altars-like", another part is "Domination-like", and the last is totally new, results of ten years of music sake and experience.
> 
> ...



I admire your enthusiasm, though I think the elation may fade with time.



CD1221 said:


> I just saw these guys live the weekend before last and they played a few of the new songs. They were awesome.
> 
> This reminds me of a song by a classic aussie band, Regurgitator. They changed their style fairly radically (rock to electro-pop influence) from one album to the next (Unit) so much they wrote a song about it, opened the new album with it and released it as the first single "I like your old stuff better than your new stuff".
> 
> Of course, there is the distinct possibility that it is still shyte, but given that we are discussing MA it seems appropriate to give it a solid spin or two.



Haha you're right it may well be awful I haven't decided yet. Hate the drum sounds though I know that! I'm trying to match the music up to being inside the mind of the deranged figure on the front cover, and it helps. What new tracks did they play live? My biggest disappointment so far is that Existo Vulgore sounds very similar to Nevermore. 



Tomo009 said:


> It is outside America actually.
> 
> Also I didn't download it, I have listened to it on youtube but I still plan on getting this album, it certainly isn't terrible. I wouldn't go as far as others calling this Morbid Angel's "Saint Anger", however I still don't really like it overall.
> 
> ...



Fair score I think, yes I bought it today. Horribly overpriced but there we are. 



DLG said:


> it's terrible, there is no other way to describe it.
> 
> I'm all about experimenting and changing over time, Domination was very experimental compared to Alters.
> 
> ...



I really, really like 10 More Dead and Nevermore, I think they're great tracks, and suffer just from not actually BEING older songs by the band. Was looking forward to Too Extreme! but the drum programming is so awful, the stop-start bits sound weak and amateurish, just very disappointing.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 6, 2011)

remember how pestilence changed, and everyone hated it?
this is about the same, except morbid angel did it 93874039874 times worse


----------



## Viginez (Jun 6, 2011)

alfred said:


> the new Morbid Angel is awesome! Nothing more to say.
> 
> One part is "Altars-like", another part is "Domination-like", and the last is totally new, results of ten years of music sake and experience.
> 
> ...


correct. its a good mix. the style is unique, but very groovy and powerful produced. listen to the 10 more dead riff, it crushes.
i like the album so far.
for the oldschool stuff i recommend to listen again to blessed are the sick.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hopefully they see the backlash and think twice about David having an influence on the music, and hopefully Trey sees that we don't all love hardcore techno.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hopefully they see the backlash and think twice about David having an influence on the music, and hopefully Trey sees that we don't all love hardcore techno.


----------



## cheechoo8 (Jun 6, 2011)

i love the new cd , it sounds like morbid but theres a few things that are new to me but who cares its morbid at their best i thinks , covenant was my fav and domination is great but i stopped after david left and now i am back with this one , hail the angel is morbid once again


----------



## ridner (Jun 7, 2011)

really glad all I oredered was the Nevermore 7" - which arrived yesterday


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 8, 2011)

Listened through to the album... The actually Death Metal tracks are pretty good, everything just confuses the ever living shit out of me....

Oh, and Radikult had NO place, well, existing, let alone on this album.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 9, 2011)

I found this pic the other day!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

What was that? 
Granted, a few songs like Existon Vulgore were acceptable, but the album as a whole was a steaming turd. They can barely call themselves death metal if they continue in this direction.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 9, 2011)

A lot of people are declaring it this decades "Cold Lake" or "Unspoken Kings" or "St. Anger"... I think it's a correct assumption as this point.


----------



## fps (Jun 9, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> A lot of people are declaring it this decades "Cold Lake" or "Unspoken Kings" or "St. Anger"... I think it's a correct assumption as this point.



ech that's too easy a dismissal, this album isn't a techno album, whatever people are saying, there are just some terrible technoish songs on the disc, but there's plenty of heavy stuff too, Blades for Baal, Existo, 10 More Dead, Nevermore, Beauty Meets Beast (a dull track), even Mea Culpa, I'm Morbid is stadium rock death metal, and some interesting guitar even on the crazier songs, like Destructos. 

With proper drums and an arrangement worthy of the name, Too Extreme! (add a new title and lyrics as well) could even have been semi-decent. 

It's not great, but it is varied, it sounds like they put whatever songs they had lying around on it. And the drum programming is utterly, utterly terrible.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really wanted to like this, but I just can't. What a complete and utter disappointment on every level.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 9, 2011)

ILLUD DIVINUM INSANUS; OR, THE ART OF FALLING ON YOUR FACE | MetalSucks

Thought you guys might like to read this.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 10, 2011)

fps said:


> ech that's too easy a dismissal, this album isn't a techno album, whatever people are saying, there are just some terrible technoish songs on the disc, but there's plenty of heavy stuff too, Blades for Baal, Existo, 10 More Dead, Nevermore, Beauty Meets Beast (a dull track), even Mea Culpa, I'm Morbid is stadium rock death metal, and some interesting guitar even on the crazier songs, like Destructos.
> 
> With proper drums and an arrangement worthy of the name, Too Extreme! (add a new title and lyrics as well) could even have been semi-decent.
> 
> It's not great, but it is varied, it sounds like they put whatever songs they had lying around on it. And the drum programming is utterly, utterly terrible.



Drum programming? What track?


----------



## Ironbird (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't seem to find the right words to describe this poor effort, so I'll be using a smiley to express my feelings. Here it is:


----------



## jack10110 (Jun 10, 2011)

This is what happens when four out of touch old guys try to write music to appeal to the younger generation.


----------



## hereticemir (Jun 10, 2011)

I went in with all hope and came out Stripped, Raped and Strangled. This might as well be the new tween rave shit that south park was talking about.

ALL I HEARD WAS SHIT RIFFS, SHIT DRUMS, SHIT VOCALS AND TO TOP IT OFF A TECHNO SHIT COVERED SUNDAE


----------



## petereanima (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 10, 2011)

Morbid Fails


----------



## ridner (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't help but think if MA had tapped Erik Rutan to produce this album we would all be much happier.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 18, 2011)

ridner said:


> I can't help but think if MA had tapped Erik Rutan to produce this album we would all be much happier.



If Erik;

wrote again
handled production
cut the crappy songs
fired Dave Vincent

etc

they might have had a chance.

This is without a doubt one of the worst comeback albums I've ever heard. 8 years, a few mediocre songs (nearly a decade's worth of material?!) and a few techno stinkers, dear lord. In Dave Vincent's bubble, it's probably getting amazing reviews.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm just going to pretend the Nader Sadek album is actually new Morbid Angel and forget all about this... monstrosity 

(seriously... if you haven't heard it, check it out. Steve Tucker's vocals are absolutely thunderous)


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 19, 2011)

Erik Rutan? Screw that, someone has to get Richard Brunelle out of the gutter, now THAT man did some good shit!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 20, 2011)

So after purchasing a few new albums from the new Arch Enemy, BTBAN and morbid angel. The album that I keep coming listening to is the Morbid Angel. Its been in constant rotation in my car and at work and can't stop listening to radikult and morbid. I like those songs a lot. And this is coming from a guy who praises covenant/domination and gateways.

Reasons why I like those songs is because its morbid angel, but with a twist that really isn't bad. I think a lot of people just get freaked out about those songs because there is actually a simple melody and structure lol. imo


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it just me or does Blades for Baal's riffs sound way to similar to Vengeance is Mine


----------



## Loomer (Jun 20, 2011)

I just saw them live two days ago, and I'll say this: 

I don't know why they've gotten Nikki Sixx on board, but MAN has that guy let himself go!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 20, 2011)

Loomer said:


> I just saw them live two days ago, and I'll say this:
> 
> I don't know why they've gotten Nikki Sixx on board, but MAN has that guy let himself go!



46 years old. He's getting there.


----------



## ridner (Jun 20, 2011)

Loomer said:


> I just saw them live two days ago, and I'll say this:
> 
> I don't know why they've gotten Nikki Sixx on board, but MAN has that guy let himself go!


----------



## alfred (Jun 23, 2011)

Plus : I saw them few days ago @ Hellfest 2011 ... and they almost stole the show !!!!

That was so good !! And Tim Yeung is strong in live!

Can't wait to see them soon!


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 23, 2011)

ridner said:


>



Dave Vincent has always been kinda "glamish" in his apperance. Anyways, I LISTEN to metal/music, and not "looking" metal. cant really see what the problem is..


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 23, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> Dave Vincent has always been kinda "glamish" in his apperance. Anyways, I LISTEN to metal/music, and not "looking" metal. cant really see what the problem is..



Dave has always looked like a tit, but now that Morbid Angel have become a total style over substance band, Dave's ridiculous posing is just another indicator of why that happened.

You don't see Erik Rutan posing like that, that's for sure!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 23, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Dave has always looked like a tit, but now that Morbid Angel have become a total style over substance band, Dave's ridiculous posing is just another indicator of why that happened.
> 
> You don't see Erik Rutan posing like that, that's for sure!



Erik Rutan doesn't have to pose to be badass. He just has to stand there and be Erik Rutan.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jun 23, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Dave has always looked like a tit, but now that Morbid Angel have become a total style over substance band, Dave's ridiculous posing is just another indicator of why that happened.
> 
> You don't see Erik Rutan posing like that, that's for sure!



Well maybe the game have changed?


----------



## Loomer (Jun 24, 2011)

ridner said:


>



Friends don't let friends grow a "soul patch". NO ONE ever looks good with that little speck of awful on their face


----------



## DLG (Jun 24, 2011)

the so-called dick tickler or flavor saver


----------



## Loomer (Jun 24, 2011)

Taint Twiddler.


----------



## DLG (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Loomer (Jun 24, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## DLG (Jun 24, 2011)

looks like Deicide has been trolling them on facebook for a while


----------



## Animus (Jun 24, 2011)

wtf is that! lol


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 24, 2011)

What has been seen can not be unseen!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 24, 2011)

DLG said:


> looks like Deicide has been trolling them on facebook for a while




It's genuinely hilarious, especially because the new Deicide record is so much better than morbid's, IMO.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 24, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> It's genuinely hilarious, especially because the new Deicide records is so much better than morbid's, IMO.



Anything is better than the new MA album.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh my god, that's genuinely disconcerting 

Deicide's new stuff is pretty awful IMO, but I mean... at least it's not a disgrace, or anything...


----------



## DLG (Jun 25, 2011)

Best case scenario, Dave was in a hurry and didn't realize what towel he took before it was too late, worst case, he decided to wear a hand towel on purpose.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 25, 2011)

No matter what they do, I will never consider them as disgusting as the "person" who calls himself Glen Benton.

And there are some passable tracks on the album, people are overreacting to the terrible ones. Well radikult mostly..


----------



## DLG (Jun 25, 2011)

and calling the Deicide album good is pretty laughable. Glen can hardly sing anymore, sounds like a dying moose. Morbid Angel's failed experimentation and Deicide running the same old crap into the ground is just as bad. Both should call it quits realistically.

none of this makes the facebook trolling any less funny though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 25, 2011)

Those photos


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, I finally got around to checking out most of their album and some of it was alright...but then that techno shit hits you


----------



## ridner (Jun 25, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> but then that techno shit hits you


 
it starts out with that BS - you have to skip ahead to the 3rd track to hear a real song


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 25, 2011)

ridner said:


> it starts out with that BS - you have to skip ahead to the 3rd track to hear a real song



Definitely not an album you listen all the way through. There are some decent songs on the album you just have to pick them from the ridiculous ones.


----------



## BMU (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't really see the problem with the new album. Except the GIANT FAIL of opening with those two tracks. 

But c'mon, "G" opened with a few minutes of mosquito noise. Every album has its self-indulgent junk. ("Victorious March of Rain the Conqueror" just came up on autoplay as if in answer.) That's why your iPod has a delete song function: to transform MA albums into listenable, coherent pieces of art. 

Ignore the three or four incomprehensible turd pieces and there are some very cool riffs in there. And it sounds like MA. I'm enjoying it. Much better than Heretic's fuzzy sloppy production imo. Now that I couldn't listen to.

Just wish the vocals weren't so loud.


----------



## DLG (Sep 23, 2011)

dude lit the candle though. 












wait for it....


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 23, 2011)

i like it. the guitar playing is inspiring, which is why i've always listened in the first place. 

there's something not quite as organic about this album. but i still think it rocks.

oh... whoops. i just heard radikult. 






strike that reverse it


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 23, 2011)

this shit is funny, though:


----------



## boltzthrower (Oct 16, 2011)

petereanima said:


>



Luke... I'm David Vincent!


----------

